# Do you reload ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How long have you been at it ?

What calibers do you reload ?

What caliber gun do you have that you don't reload for (other than rimfires)


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I reload when I can get the components that are needed for reloading, been a little shy on some components lately. Been reloading for about 5 years. I reload for .204, 7 mag and .45 ACP.


----------



## birddog (Jan 29, 2013)

I started reloading shotgun at 15 yrs of age or so, around 1979. I started rifle/handgun loading in the late 80's.

12 gauge in the shotgun side, and .38/.357, .45acp, .223, .250 Savage, 30-06, then I can get into my past IHMSA days when I loaded 7mm TcU & .30-20.

I have been purchasing all of my non-toxic waterfowl loads, and about half of my pheasant/upland loads in recent years.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Got set-up and started last year thanks to my grandpa. I reload 223, 40 S&W, and 270 currently. Plan to reload 12g shotgun in the near future when I have the money and time for that.


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Been at it for about 20 years.

12 guage

380 ACP

9 mm

38/357

45 ACP

44 Mag

20 Tac

204 Ruger

22 Hornet (soon to be K Hornet)

221 Fireball

222

223

22-250

22X47 Lapua

6 Tac

6-204

243

6mm

6-250 AI

6 CBX

6-284

6.5-284

25-06

250 Savage AI

7 mag

30-06

300 Whisper

I don't still own all these guns, some were sold, some were rebarreled. I am sure I missed several.

Steve


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've been reloading for about 10 years, but really got into it the last 5 years. I currently reload-

30-06

308Win

223Rem

45LC

45ACP

38/357

9mm


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Since 1995

.38

.357

.44

Now reloading for .243 only two times out on reloads so still working loads for it. Will be loading for my .270 as soon as I get back from South Carolina Deer/Coyote Hunting in September.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

For about 45 years and for 38/357,41mag.,44mag,45acp,223,22-250,6.5-55,6.5tcu,6.5-284,260rem,30-06,300winmag,45-70,300blackout,50beawolf, and at one time 7mm-08.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

LOADING FOR 20 YEARS .... 222, 22-250 , 243 , 250/3000, 270 ,300 WM. Everyone told me how much money I would save by reloading , I just used it to buy more supplies .. A win /win situation ..


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

C2C said:


> LOADING FOR 20 YEARS .... 222, 22-250 , 243 , 250/3000, 270 ,300 WM. Everyone told me how much money I would save by reloading , I just used it to buy more supplies .. A win /win situation ..


I have a fortune in reloading supplies and gear. Way to many presses, powder measures, dies, priming tools...... I cant afford to save any more money!

Steve


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

I had a friend ask me why I don't reload. I told him that I hardly have the patience to shoot the rifle (I'm a much better shot with a scattergun) let alone try to reload.

I think I'm far to OCD to dive deep into precision shooting. I've been pulling my hair out with my latest rifle and can't imagine trying to shoot bench rest.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Been loading for 15 years now. Reload 223, 22-250, 270, 30-30, 30-06, 308, 45-70, rifles and 9mm and 357 Ultra Mag in pistols. Don't reload for the shotgun as I still have cases of shells left.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

stevec said:


> I have a fortune in reloading supplies and gear. Way to many presses, powder measures, dies, priming tools...... I cant afford to save any more money!
> 
> Steve


Funny but true. If you think you'll be saving money, forget it. Yes, if you compare the cost of factory ammo to the sum of the handloading parts (I never use the term reloading), you'll find that you save money. (At least that's how you sell the concept.)

Been loading since the late '70s. Some I can think of: 12-gauge shotshells, .22 hornet, .223, .22-250, .243, 6.5x55, .30-06, .300 win mag, .45-70, .40 S&W, 10mm Auto, .44 mag.

Don't load 12-gauge slugs or 9mm. Handloaded some others for others, too, and some I don't have anymore.

Now that was a good exercise. YD: If you use new brass, are you reloading when you do it? Sorry, but "reloading" is a term I associate with cheap. Handloading, on the other hand, means so much more.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Many many years. Started as a "KID"

We ,my boy and I, load every thing we shoot 'cept 22 long rifle. My boy (38) does the rifle and pistol and I do the shot and slugs. WAY to many to list off the top of my head. 22,24,25,27,30,7mm,9mm,375,416,44,45, calibers and some more Metric ones I can never remember. 12,20 410, gauge, 2" ,2 1/2", 2 3/4",3",3 1/2", lead , steel, bismuth, tungsten.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> Funny but true. If you think you'll be saving money, forget it. Yes, if you compare the cost of factory ammo to the sum of the handloading parts (I never use the term reloading), you'll find that you save money. (At least that's how you sell the concept.)
> 
> Been loading since the late '70s. Some I can think of: 12-gauge shotshells, .22 hornet, .223, .22-250, .243, 6.5x55, .30-06, .300 win mag, .45-70, .40 S&W, 10mm Auto, .44 mag.
> 
> ...


You have a point Glen but if you use a progressive press are you really "handloading" ?



Stonegod said:


> No...lol


OH come now SG I'm sure you've reloaded your crossbow a time or two. Or would that be rebolted ?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Been at it for a monthish.... Loading .243 for now. I would like to reload for 30-06, 22-250. Also would like to load for my 20ga. I have an old MEC Circe 1980 but is is setup for 12ga. In think it will probably be cheaper to buy new machine instead of converting it.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I've been handloading for 30, wait, wow, just shy of 40 years! For the first 10-12 years my dad did the research and I just loaded what he said. I've loaded .223, .223AI, .22-250, .243, .243AI, .257AI, .25-06, .270, 7x57, 7mm Talbot, 7mm Mag, .30-06, .300 Weatherby, .300 Win Mag, .338 Mag, .375 H&H, and .338 Lapua in rifles, 9mm pistol, and both 12 and 20 gauge shotshells. 
Geeeez!! Thinking about this makes me feel dang old!!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

30- 40 yrs hell I cant remeber that far back !

380, 9mm,38 special, 357 mag, 44 special, 40 S&W, 44mag, 45 acp, 45 gap, 45 LC and 460 S&W for handguns use to load for 30 herret

Rifles

.204, .223. 270, 30-30, .308, 30-06 and 7mm WSM oops 45 LC also for rifle

Shotguns both 20 and 12

Only two I dont reload for is a SKS and MAK 90 (7.62 x 39)


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Seven years now, ranging from .204Ruger to 338WinMag.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

35 + years. .17 Remington to .30-06, 9mm. to .45 acp with about a dozen calibers in between. 12 and 20 ga. shotguns. Load for everything I have except rimfire of course. Loaded for 3 or 4 calibers I no longer have but kept the dies, just in case.

:hunter:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

started handloading in 1971, setup for 38/357, 9mm, 40, 45acp and 45lc, 22 hornet, 222, 223, 22-250, 220 swift, 30/30, 30-06, 7mm, 762x39, 12ga. Mainly load 220 swift and 9mm. now.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Been doin it by myself for 1.5 years. Before that helped dad for as long as i can remember back. He'd set it up and Id run the press when i was a kid. Now I've only reloaded .223, 22-250, and 25-06. When reloading with my dad anything from .44 mag to .338. Lots of calibers in between


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

From YD, You have a point Glen but if you use a progressive press are you really "handloading" ?

Yes, but only if you used your hands.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Got back into reloading about 13 yrs ago... I load 7 different calibers...


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

outside of a couple of odd ball ones I have at least two of each cartriage I load for.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Scotty.....so how many guns is that for?LOL


LOL he has Thompsons so the answer may be a bit misleading. I have one gun that shoots 4 calibers as the barrel is not a gun(per the goobermint) just the frame counts.


----------



## coalroller (Sep 18, 2013)

338 win mag
30-06
243
220 swift
22-250
223
44 mag/spl
357mag/spl
45acp
40
9mm

Dillon 550b and rcbs rockchucker


----------



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

30 years.
I load 22-250
223
30-06
243
308
257 Roberts
270
9mm
380 
38 spcl
357 mag
44 mag
44spcl


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Dad taught me to reload when I was 14. 31 years later, still cranking on the same equipment. Started with the 'ol .30-30. Now I reload for the .38 Special, 9mm, .223 (Actually have gobs of components and dies, but have not cranked any out, my factory stuff shoots sub-MOA.), .308 (I have a load which duplicates the 168 GRN Federal Gold Metal Match w/in an average of 6 fps), .30-06 and 7x57 Mauser. The 7x57 I'm saving for the boys. Hope to teach them in the next few years. Already have a pair of bolt action youth sized 7x57's for them and gobs of components.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

NattyB said:


> Dad taught me to reload when I was 14. 31 years later, still cranking on the same equipment.


What kind of equipment is it? That would make for a good commercial on the Outdoor Channel. Hey, I just had a great idea!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

It's a Lyman single stage press with rotating six die holder above...so I can set it up for one rifle caliber and one pistol caliber. Right now it's just set for .308. Dad bought a whole set back in the early 80's and built a bomb-proof reloading bench. Also, still using the same case trimmer and balance scale. It's painfully slow to turn out handgun rds, but with time and determination you can get em done.

Most all my dies are Lyman and RCBS.

Biggest innovation was going to a powder scoop which works fine as a volume only weight for pistol rounds, but also gets me real close to my desired rifle powder weights to minimize time on the balance scale.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

220,

In your years of experience, I suppose there's nothing a 220 Swift and 9mm can't cure with proper shot placement!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

NattyB said:


> It's a Lyman single stage press with rotating six die holder above...so I can set it up for one rifle caliber and one pistol caliber. Right now it's just set for .308. Dad bought a whole set back in the early 80's and built a bomb-proof reloading bench. Also, still using the same case trimmer and balance scale. It's painfully slow to turn out handgun rds, but with time and determination you can get em done.
> 
> Most all my dies are Lyman and RCBS.
> 
> Biggest innovation was going to a powder scoop which works fine as a volume only weight for pistol rounds, but also gets me real close to my desired rifle powder weights to minimize time on the balance scale.


I think I have the same orange press (turret)! I have always used a Dillon for handgun though.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

My brother has been on me to get a progressive for handgun...So I can give him all the pistol folder I reload. ..Old orange still cranking.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah my Lyman works good still. If you are going to get A progressive I strongly Advise the Dillon be considered. I've had mine since before my Lyman, I finally
Put a rebuild kit in it after 10s of thousands of rounds. Beware it does have limitations on loaded case length. It won't load my 357 rem maximum.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Anyone using Forster? I was looking at a new RCBS Summit and it seems like it will work for my purposes but the Forster seems to be in a league by itself.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I think my .308 "Go" and "No-Go" gauges are Forster, but that's all the experience I have with that name.

Don, Thanks. You're Dillon advice is so noted. I'm just not at the stage to expand operations from current levels.


----------



## shaneatkinson82 (Sep 28, 2014)

Can't say that I just started but I am getting setup to begin come first of the year. Mother-inlaws husband gave me almost enough stuff I could start once I get the actual press. Looking into Dillion currently but not sure I will reload enough to justify the extra cost of such fine equipment. Not only that I here mixing Dillion with anything other then Dillion leads to poor performance of the equipment.

I want to be reloading for my shotguns, pistols, and rifles. Concentrating on .223, 22-250, and 30-06.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You can use any dies in a Dillon press with no issues unless you are using the square deal. It uses special small Dillon proprietary dies.


----------



## shaneatkinson82 (Sep 28, 2014)

youngdon said:


> You can use any dies in a Dillon press with no issues unless you are using the square deal. It uses special small Dillon proprietary dies.


Good to know thank you. I'll have to dig into this some more.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

What Don said is true the square deal is made for a specific caliber but all other from the basic 550 and up will except all dies. I have a Lyman, RCBS Rock Chucker and a Dillion 550 and by far I like the Dillion the best


----------



## shaneatkinson82 (Sep 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> What Don said is true the square deal is made for a specific caliber but all other from the basic 550 and up will except all dies. I have a Lyman, RCBS Rock Chucker and a Dillion 550 and by far I like the Dillion the best


The Rock Chucker is what I was looking to go with originally. Would mind elaborating on why you like the Dillion the best? I may not reload as much as others thats why I was thinking the Rock Chucker would suit me best. I already have scales and so forth. Currently I just need a good press to get started.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I like the auto primer feed, with my beat up crooked fingers its just a lot easier, lol

The Rock Chucker is a very good press you just have to place each primer by hand, Im sure you could always upgrade and get a primer setup for it later.


----------



## shaneatkinson82 (Sep 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> I like the auto primer feed, with my beat up crooked fingers its just a lot easier, lol
> 
> The Rock Chucker is a very good press you just have to place each primer by hand, Im sure you could always upgrade and get a primer setup for it later.


I just watched a nice video on the Dillion. However, Last question: Do you feel the auto powder dispenser is as accurate as using a scale loading each one individually?


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

the automatic powder feed has been very accurate for me. I recently switched over my coyote rounds from a single stage/manual powder dispenser to my 550b. It does just as well as my rcbs dispenser on the loads that I checked, all within 1 tenth of a grain of what I wanted. It is so much faster, and I cannot see anything has changed from a real world accuracy of my hunting rounds. Get a dillon and don't look back.


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

Also, nice thing about the dillon is that it really never loses it's value, because of the no BS warranty. If you change your mind later on, you could sell it and recoup your cost.


----------



## shaneatkinson82 (Sep 28, 2014)

rhammer said:


> the automatic powder feed has been very accurate for me. I recently switched over my coyote rounds from a single stage/manual powder dispenser to my 550b. It does just as well as my rcbs dispenser on the loads that I checked, all within 1 tenth of a grain of what I wanted. It is so much faster, and I cannot see anything has changed from a real world accuracy of my hunting rounds. Get a dillon and don't look back.





rhammer said:


> Also, nice thing about the dillon is that it really never loses it's value, because of the no BS warranty. If you change your mind later on, you could sell it and recoup your cost.


Thanks. I'm locked in on the 550B now after all the posts in this thread and others Ive read elsewhere. Think I'll start building my Christmas wish list of Dies and other accessories.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'll be happy with the Dillon. If you want you can request a catalog from them (the blue press)

I'll second the Dillon powder drop. Mine keeps within 1/10 gr. But check it every so often, just to be safe. It will change a bit after 20 rounds or so, it takes that for the powder to settle. My Lyman and Hornady drops have the same or worse issues.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

About 6 years I think. .222. 22-250. .243 .270. 300 win mag I have a 30-30 but I don't shoot it much but will prob load for it to someday. I reload my muzzleloader to if that counts


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice to see you back with us poe. How have you been ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome back poe!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

So, I'm looking at a back-up load for the AR because I can't seem to find my preferred powder. I have a can of Alliant 10X. I want to try it with a 50 grain Sierra Blitzking. Does anyone have a recipe? Their manual lists the max load for a 50 grain Nosler BT as 24.2. But I have no info regarding the Sierra.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

In my experience, the Blitzkings will take a bit more powder than the NBT's. But not a bunch. I would drop 2-2.5 grns and start from there. Provided of course that the max you listed was for a gas gun and not a bolt action rifle. Gas guns won't take the same pressures as bolt guns.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks I have been good just way to busy between work and trying to get work done at the ranch befor the snow comes


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

JT, I'd give the folks at the Sierra Tech Line a call, toll-free at 800-223-8799. The guys there will be able to advise, if anyone can. And, they'll help with just about any bullet information, regardless of the brand. They really know their stuff!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry forgot to add if you don't want to weigh each load if you can find a ball powder you like the go through your speed loader much nicer than a stick powder. I'm a little pickier than I need to be but when I'm loading a stick powder like varget I weigh and trickle every load.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

I've hand crafted ammo since 1976. Started with shotgun (trap shooting) and progressed to handgun (PPC, IPSC and silhouette), then rifle (hunting and paper punching). My old mentors (three in separate shooting diciplines), stressed 'crafting' accurate ammo. I still do stuff to brass like a bench rest shooter. Most makes little difference when hunting. What's the difference in a 1/4" group or a 1" group to a coyote, hog or deer? Just personal pride I guess. Like Will Primos says, " it's not a hobby it's a passion!"

I single stage (Rock Chucker, Ohler beam balance scale, RCBS powder drop, & trickle) all rifle ammo, Dillon 550B all hand gun ammo and Mec 900 series all shotgun ammo. I load for 12 hand gun calibers, 13 rifle calibers and two shotgun gages. The fire department has instructions on which end of house to approach in case of fire!

As for the Dillon, I'll echo the comments above, you can't beat them. Started with a 450 in '82 added a square deal, sold both and went to a 550 then upgraded to a 'B' series in '87. I know for a fact the 550 has put out over 150,000 rounds of 38 Special ammo for match and practice over a six year period of PPC shooting. That's not counting .380, 9mm, .38 Super, .45 ACP, and .40 S&W its cranked out as well. And replacement parts are a phone call away. I have three powder measure systems, seven shell plates with dies sets, and 9 caliber conversion kits. Everyone has to have a hobby!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A hobby...As in one ?...Singular ? Don't let my wife hear you say that.....Please


----------

